# The Velvet Underground & Nico



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

The Velvet Underground
The Velvet Underground & Nico

Release Date March 12, 1967
Duration48:59
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Experimental Rock
Proto-Punk
Art Rock
Recording DateApril, 1966 - November, 1966

4


----------

